# Another good idea; look for it if the Liberals win



## a_majoor (23 Dec 2005)

THE SCHILOVSKI GYROCAR.

http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/TRANSPORT/gyrocars/schilovs.htm

(_"lost" post, but too funny to let die _ ;D)


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (9 Jan 2006)

We could call it FLNABHMGS. Fast Light Not Armoured Bicicle Heavy Machine-Gun System. We only need to add a groundsheet, a .50 and paint it in green.


----------



## BernDawg (10 Jan 2006)

It takes me back to the days of TUT! ( TOW Under Tarp)


----------

